# A side job for electrician



## MechanicalDVR

Get side work from friends and family to start but make sure they are jobs that won't be in competition with your employer.


----------



## HackWork

An electrical engineer from the Ukraine wants to do electrical work side jobs.


----------



## trentonmakes

HackWork said:


> An electrical engineer from the Ukraine wants to do electrical work side jobs.


How else is he going to learn?[emoji13]

Texting and Driving


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Electrical Engineer does not give you the authority to do electrical work. I understand trying to feed the family but if you get caught it can be trouble.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

Dennis Alwon said:


> Electrical Engineer does not give you the authority to do electrical work. I understand trying to feed the family but if you get caught it can be trouble.


I think HackWork was referencing someone that came in with those stated credentials and location.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

MechanicalDVR said:


> Get side work from friends and family to start but make sure they are jobs that won't be in competition with your employer.


Eventually though, some of the employer's customer will want to give the side job employee their work.


----------



## HackWork

hardworkingstiff said:


> I think HackWork was referencing someone that came in with those stated credentials and location.


Huh?

An electrical engineer shouldn't be doing electrical work.

Someone who just came from another country shouldn't be doing electrical work in the most heavily restricted city in the country, since he wouldn't have the required licenses, insurance, bond, and affiliations that are required and are very hard to get.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

hardworkingstiff said:


> Eventually though, some of the employer's customer will want to give the side job employee their work.


Yeah that's true and in a residential market many customers would ask your guy if he'd do a job on the side but one has to hope that their employees would have the integrity to turn it down and advise their employer.

That whole 'biting the hand that feeds you' comes into play.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah that's true and in a residential market many customers would ask your guy if he'd do a job on the side but one has to hope that their employees would have the integrity to turn it down and advise their employer.
> 
> That whole 'biting the hand that feeds you' comes into play.


I get that all the time!
I always turn it down...its not worth it.

I try to keep my side jobs local to me. Easier for me and my boss doesnt really work in my area, so its kinda win win.
I am a bit nervous about the other issue that was brought up....

Texting and Driving


----------



## sbrn33

MrDmitrij said:


> I think I can start to make extra money by doing some side jobs in the future, but don’t know where to look for it. Can you suggest what the best marketplace to find side job for electrician?


I have a small job that you can do for me.....


----------



## Southeast Power

MrDmitrij said:


> I think I can start to make extra money by doing some side jobs in the future, but don’t know where to look for it. Can you suggest what the best marketplace to find side job for electrician?


Its really best not to attempt work that is beyond our Class 2 work which might be Camera installations and data wiring.
Electrical Engineering is quite a wide discipline. Did you study for or are you interested in any specific type of work?

Also, some areas have legal restrictions for most electrical work. You wouldn't want to get involved with that if you are going to apply for a license in the future.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

HackWork said:


> Huh?
> 
> An electrical engineer shouldn't be doing electrical work.
> 
> Someone who just came from another country shouldn't be doing electrical work in the most heavily restricted city in the country, since he wouldn't have the required licenses, insurance, bond, and affiliations that are required and are very hard to get.


This is embarrassing, so .... can we forget that I made that post you responded to? :blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The one time I don't look at the 'about me' and it comes back to bite. 

If you aren't working in the electrical field (apprentice/journeyman) then the last thing you should be looking for is electrical work you aren't qualified to do.


----------



## lighterup

I lost a job (bid) to a guy named Dimitri. (I'm sure it's not the same person).
It was to wire up a new Hot Tub to include the 60 amp gfci disconnect with 
a gfci outlet and 240 volt / 60 amp circuit , whip from disconnect to tub etc...

When I gave the HO my price , he claimed the other electrician was going to
do it for the same amount I came up with just in materials!

I asked who it was and he showed me the guys business card. It didn't have
an electricians license # on it , which is supposed to be on it per state law.

I just bowed out and told the guy "good luck".


----------



## wildleg

there used to be some girls (and guys, I suppose) that hung out down near 42nd and broadway (or so I was told), they would do it on their side, laying down, standing up, doing a handstand, or whatever. supposedly they make good dough too. don't know where they hang out now, but you could check it out, maybe make some extra cash.


----------



## TGGT

Must be pro-russia. Now Putin is trying to undermine US electricians.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican

MrDmitrij said:


> I think I can start to make extra money by doing some side jobs in the future, but don’t know where to look for it. Can you suggest what the best marketplace to find side job for electrician?


If you are really a Electrical Engineer then dont bother with side jobs due your license do not cover other area at all.

just look at your city codes ., you will see how strict it is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> I get that all the time!
> I always turn it down...its not worth it.
> 
> I try to keep my side jobs local to me. Easier for me and my boss doesnt really work in my area, so its kinda win win.
> I am a bit nervous about the other issue that was brought up....
> 
> Texting and Driving


Truth be told I've had more bosses give me side work with their friends than I ever hunted up on my own.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wildleg said:


> there used to be some girls (and guys, I suppose) that hung out down near 42nd and broadway (or so I was told), they would do it on their side, laying down, standing up, doing a handstand, or whatever. supposedly they make good dough too. don't know where they hang out now, but you could check it out, maybe make some extra cash.


42nd down near Jacob Javits Center is a decent place for working ladies.


----------



## flyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> 42nd down near Jacob Javits Center is a decent place for working ladies.


How do you know? :whistling2:


----------



## JohnJ65

lighterup said:


> I lost a job (bid) to a guy named Dimitri. (I'm sure it's not the same person).
> It was to wire up a new Hot Tub to include the 60 amp gfci disconnect with
> a gfci outlet and 240 volt / 60 amp circuit , whip from disconnect to tub etc...
> 
> When I gave the HO my price , he claimed the other electrician was going to
> do it for the same amount I came up with just in materials!
> 
> I asked who it was and he showed me the guys business card. It didn't have
> an electricians license # on it , which is supposed to be on it per state law.
> 
> I just bowed out and told the guy "good luck".


So thats the name of the guy who does all of the hot tubs here in Ohio! 

I'm always hearing that he or who ever is doing them for $600, and my price is always $1200 and up lol. 
My customers want me to match his price. I just tell them it's a pool of water your children and you sit in that is surrounded by electricity, make sure he pulls a permit and make sure the inspector actually comes out and puts a green sticker on it. 

I like to look up their address on the online permit center a month or so later and there is never a permit pulled. :no::no:

On the subject of the OP, I'm a one man shop and sometimes my customers ask me if "I do work on the side" I say yes but after hours work is always billed at double time. lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

flyboy said:


> How do you know? :whistling2:


I can't even give you a guesstimate for the amount of hours I've spent in NYC working between 1994-2009.


----------



## RePhase277

flyboy said:


> How do you know? :whistling2:


He's the guy in the purple bell bottom suit and purple Cadillac parked in the alley.


----------



## sparkiez

I had this happen. "I just wanted to make sure you got more of the money," she said. I told my boss. He laughed and said he gets solicited to do side work all the time. He tells them sure, he would be happy to. Does the work and sends them a bill.


----------



## cabletie

MrDmitrij said:


> I think I can start to make extra money by doing some side jobs in the future, but don’t know where to look for it. Can you suggest what the best marketplace to find side job for electrician?


In a few weeks selling Christmas trees is a good side job.


----------



## RePhase277

I was once told that doing side work was a fireable offense... I was on the clock repairing a bathroom exhaust fan when the lady asked me if I knew anyone that could put up a towel bar, said she'd be willing to pay someone $50 cash to get it done... 4 screws and 47 seconds later her towel was resting comfortably on that towel bar. To this day, I have no idea how that thing mounted itself to the wall.


----------



## sparkiez

RePhase277 said:


> I was once told that doing side work was a fireable offense... I was on the clock repairing a bathroom exhaust fan when the lady asked me if I knew anyone that could put up a towel bar, said she'd be willing to pay someone $50 cash to get it done... 4 screws and 47 seconds later her towel was resting comfortably on that towel bar. To this day, I have idea how that thing mounted itself to the wall.


Please say it was this sweet little old lady and you didn't have the heart to charge her lol.


----------



## RePhase277

sparkiez said:


> Please say it was this sweet little old lady and you didn't have the heart to charge her lol.


Smoking hot 40-something milf... This was before American Pie introduced that term to the world though. But like I said, I don't have a clue how it got there:whistling2:


----------



## sparkiez

RePhase277 said:


> Smoking hot 40-something milf... This was before American Pie introduced that term to the world though. But like I said, I don't have a clue how it got there:whistling2:


Hehe, then yep I sure would have taken her money!


----------



## flyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can't even give you a guesstimate for the amount of hours I've spent in NYC *working* between 1994-2009.





RePhase277 said:


> *He's the guy* in the purple bell bottom suit and purple Cadillac parked in the alley.


No he isn’t, that's _his_ pimp.


----------



## lighterup

JohnJ65 said:


> So thats the name of the guy who does all of the hot tubs here in Ohio!
> 
> I'm always hearing that he or who ever is doing them for $600, and my price is always $1200 and up lol.
> My customers want me to match his price. I just tell them it's a pool of water your children and you sit in that is surrounded by electricity, make sure he pulls a permit and make sure the inspector actually comes out and puts a green sticker on it.
> 
> I like to look up their address on the online permit center a month or so later and there is never a permit pulled. :no::no:
> 
> On the subject of the OP, I'm a one man shop and sometimes my customers ask me if "I do work on the side" I say yes but after hours work is always billed at double time. lol


Yeah I get that too (side work question) ...I respond ..yes , that's why 
I'm here right now:whistling2: ..or I will also say (to HO's) ...residential is 
my side work so I only take cash for these "side jobs"...:thumbup:

Edit...with regard to the $600.00 you refereed to , that is exactly
the alleged number HO was expecting me to beat


----------



## nrp3

Oh sure, I want to work for less, for cash....


----------



## RePhase277

flyboy said:


> No he isn’t, that's his pimp.


Oh you thinking pimping isn't work? You think pimping is easy? You better axe sumbody.


----------

